# Giant pumpkins



## Tanner. C (May 23, 2017)

I have been growing giant pumpkins long before my orchids and thought I'd share. My biggest is 1170 pounds. 
(Maybe some one would want to trade some paphs for giant pumpkin seeds) oke:

These pumpkins grow up to 50 pounds a day and can weigh up to 2500 pounds. 

If interested in learning or wanting seeds let me know! I'm new to paphs and slippers so I'll happily trade my giant pumpkin knowledge for slipper care tips  





[/url]upload pictures online[/IMG]


----------



## Tanner. C (May 23, 2017)

Another pic  [url=https://postimg.org/image/sbzz8s3xf/]

free photo upload[/URL]


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 23, 2017)

50lbs a day?!!! Wow~ 

If you don't mind, what is the main use of these giants?
I once was in a small town in Maine for their local festival. 
Evetything was pumpkin related; giant pumpkin arts ( carving and/or painted with/without added materials) on display along the roads, pumpkin dish contest, boat race using boats made out of giant pumpkins in the ocean, dropping giant pumpkins on used cars,,,it was a big even for the town and aired on TV and all.
Such a different experience!!!


----------



## Tanner. C (May 23, 2017)

It's mostly used as a draw for people to come see. In Stillwater MN the harvest fest brings 2000+ people for the event that greatly helps the shops around Stillwater


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2017)

That is quite impressive!


----------



## Tanner. C (May 23, 2017)

:wink:If any one has paph flask, seedlings, or actual plants, I'll trade giant pumpkins seeds for them and instructions to easily grow one over 500 pounds


----------



## gnathaniel (May 24, 2017)

Those are cool, are they good to eat? And how susceptible are they to vine borers? I lose most cucurbits to borers if I don't check the plants and kill larvae every day.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2017)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing, and good luck.


----------



## Ray (May 24, 2017)

Tanner - Last year, a gentleman in Ohio worked with his 6-year old grandson on his first attempt with such giants, and as an experiment, added one ounce per gallon KelpMax to his watering regimen, weekly.

The kid's first attempt yielded a fruit that - by circumference and height measurements - "gauged" at 250#, but when weighed, was actually 100# heavier. Apparently the rind and pulp were significantly thicker than is usual.

Grandpa was going to try it on his own, bigger plants this year, but I'm out of the 2.5- gallon jugs until the next load comes in.


----------



## Tanner. C (May 24, 2017)

I know that guy from Ohio  

As for vine bores they do get them but you actually burry the vines to help the internodes root in more to feed the plant so that greatly reduces the damage from them. But I also spray for them too.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2017)

How do you get it from the pallet to the scale without cracking it? Pretty amazing stuff you're doing there.:clap:


----------



## Tanner. C (May 25, 2017)

Special harness that picks up the pumpkins


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2017)

wow! They look to deform under their own weight.


----------



## Tanner. C (May 25, 2017)

They actually do! Imagine what we would look like if we put on 25+ pounds a day lol


----------



## Lanmark (May 29, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------

